# Metal Backing for iPhone 4



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, it's been a while. I saw this yesterday and thought to share it with you guys. 

If you want to give your iPhone 4 a unique look without a case this is probably the way to go. It's a replacement metal cover and it looks really slick! If you keep the original back cover it shouldn't void the warranty and this won't affect cell reception as the antenna is external. In fact, if the backing is in contact with the antenna band, it may help increase the signal. 

I'm thinking about picking one up. 

http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/how-to/add-a-metal-back-to-your-iphone-4-129754?image_id=1875994


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Damn that's cool!!! Wish I didn't sell my iPhone......


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

It looks nice but I'd still be wary about changing the antenna performance. 

Despite what some of the comments on that link say, any metalic or conductive material in proximity to an antenna can affect the performance and radiation characteristics, and just having more metal in contact with an antenna does not make it better by merit of being bigger. Antennas are carefully tuned to function best on their intended frequencies, and the iPhone 4's antenna design is more complicated than a simple vertical whip antenna, due to the shape and because the antennas have to resonate on multiple frequencies at the same time. A chunk of metal next to or (worse, imho) touching the antennas will completely change the RF dynamics.

I haven't taken my iPhone 4 apart (yet) but looking at teardown pictures, I think there's an RF shield / groundplane built into the back of the rear glass. If that's true then it is indeed ok to use a metal replacement back - but would not be ok for the back to touch the antenna band. That'd just ground the band and ruin the signal - which is what 'antennagate' really was. The user's hand touching the metal on either side of the insulating strip, combined with some individuals' skin being more conductive than others, just grounded the antenna rendering it ineffective.

Cheers!


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

Good post Stephanie  I've seen this on many sites (LifeHacker, Gizmodo and iClairified) and none have reported any issues so far


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

That looks amazing.

To Stephanie's point, I read somewhere that Apple moved away from the aluminum back on the first generation iPhone for just the reasons that Stephanie pointed out. I had a 1st gen iPhone, and it felt so much nicer in the hand than the 3G and 3GS. And I wasn't as worried about scratches.

I'm interested to speak with someone who tried it to find out if it resulted in any signal degradation.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Picked up another iPhone 4 tonight... just couldn't live another day without one! lol.... 

I'd like to order one of these to try out, but I'm worried it'll raise it too much that it won't fit in my SGP vintage case.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

kloan said:


> Picked up another iPhone 4 tonight... just couldn't live another day without one! lol....
> 
> I'm ordering one of these, I'll let ya'll know how it is once I get it.


Did you order the beveled or the flat?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> Did you order the beveled or the flat?


Haha, you were quick to quote...

I'm trying to decide between the two. The beveled one looks nicer, but functionally, I have a feeling it will interfere with the fitment of the case. Think I might get the flat one instead.


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

I think I'll be ordering the beveled and going with the bumper as it fits just fine.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ooooooooooo... Me likey. To tired and groggy to google. Where can you order these?

You know, if the back is that easy to swap were doing to see a lot of DIY covers soon. Think clear plexi. I have just come across a laser cutter I might have to try out.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

cap10subtext said:


> Ooooooooooo... Me likey. To tired and groggy to google. Where can you order these?
> 
> You know, if the back is that easy to swap were doing to see a lot of DIY covers soon. Think clear plexi. I have just come across a laser cutter I might have to try out.



Apple iPhone 4 beveled back cover - black/silver metal insert - - Cellular Accessories - 3G, Sony,


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

I really like the look and idea of a metal back plate. I wonder about signal issues a bit and I assume we're throwing our warranties and AppleCare (if purchased) out the window by cracking the phone open. Hmmm...so goes the risk of modifying anything.


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

JayEyes said:


> I really like the look and idea of a metal back plate. I wonder about signal issues a bit and I assume we're throwing our warranties and AppleCare (if purchased) out the window by cracking the phone open. Hmmm...so goes the risk of modifying anything.


So long as you keep the original back plate, I would see no issue with replacing it. You aren't touching any internals. Just swap it back to original if you need to utilize your warranty.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone got any info on Signal issues? I guess the antenna is on the outside, so I'd assume it wouldn't mess with the cell signal too much/at all?

EDIT: According to a story on this backing from Wired magazine, the metal backing should *not* affect the call quality 'cause of the external antenna:

Sleek Metal Cover Replaces Glass iPhone 4 Backplate | Gadget Lab| Wired.com


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

How sad is it I've been thinking about this all day. I think my iPhone 4 needs one of these. It just looks boss. (that's right, I said boss).

Anyone ordered from cnn before?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I just ordered one, and paid by PayPal. Was going to wait, but I wanted to get one before Apple sics their lawyers after them.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> I just ordered one, and paid by PayPal. Was going to wait, but I wanted to get one before Apple sics their lawyers after them.


Yeah, should probably just give it a go... I want one with the official look.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks awesome! 

Be sure to post pics once they arrive and are installed


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

John Clay said:


> I just ordered one, and paid by PayPal. Was going to wait, but I wanted to get one before Apple sics their lawyers after them.


Apple lawyers?? I don't see why... they've been selling Apple parts for years. There's nothing illegal about it.

I was going to order one, but upon further inspection, it seems like it's not a solid piece of aluminum, rather a thin piece overlayed onto a plastic base. Seems kinda cheap to me...

I look forward to the reviews once you guys get them though... maybe (hopefully) I'm wrong.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd imagine Apple won't like them slapping the Apple brand and trademark info on an unauthorized part.

I think you're right about the plastic part, but I'm hoping it's good enough quality.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Ordered... now the waiting. Oh the waiting! The anticip.....







ation.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Aw... has it only been a week? :-( I wasn't even this anxious about my free case from Apple.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I ordered one as well.


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Slathe said:


> Has anyone received theirs yet?


Mine's been prepped, but not shipped yet


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Gonzo ...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

milhaus said:


> Mine's sitting here, uninstalled. If anyone in Toronto wants one, I'll let it go for $15 (less than what I wound up paying). Can't be bothered after all.


Did you get the beveled or flat?


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

kloan said:


> Did you get the beveled or flat?


Beveled.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine just shipped. 7-10 days for delivery.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Cellular Nationwide Network
-------------------------------------
Your order has been packaged and will be shipping shortly.

Eeeee! Soon my precious.


----------



## Slathe (Dec 25, 2007)

milhaus said:


> Mine's sitting here, uninstalled. If anyone in Toronto wants one, I'll let it go for $15 (less than what I wound up paying). Can't be bothered after all.


How's the quality? Also it's ridiculously easy to install.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Shipped! Yay! On it's way!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Bah! It just left Hong Kong on Friday. At least it's in motion but was kind of hoping it'd be here next week. Unlikely. Anyone else get theirs?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

My order just shipped as well.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Got mine today

Looks nice. Haven't tried the installation yet. By all accounts it seems like it should be easy enough. We'll see I guess


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

JayEyes said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Looks nice. Haven't tried the installation yet. By all accounts it seems like it should be easy enough. We'll see I guess


Post pics if you can!


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

JayEyes said:


> Got mine today
> 
> Looks nice. Haven't tried the installation yet. By all accounts it seems like it should be easy enough. We'll see I guess


The back logos look just like the original?


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

cap10subtext said:


> The back logos look just like the original?





Rounder said:


> Post pics if you can!


I ended up switching the back plates in about 5 minutes which included un-assembling and re-assembling my Nickel Vapor Case (has 4 allen screws). It fit perfectly for me. Seems well constructed and a perfect match for fitment. No binding, no gaps. Fits great.

I think it looks real sharp, especially with my case. The metals almost match identically in colour. 

The back logo is identical to the OEM glass back plate except they're black on the silver metal.

If someone tells me how, I'll upload some pics.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

*how attach pics?*

see attachment


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Got one of mine today (I have two coming) and its a dead easy 5 minute job. I'm really happy with the results and for what these cost its a fun upgrade.

FYI there's a good YouTube clip on how to remove the back cover here.
YouTube - How to Replace the Back Cover of the iPhone 4


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok. Here are a few pics with the metal back. I got the flat, not beveled.Thanks to kloan for pointing out how to post them.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

That looks sweet Jason, where did you get the bumper? is it aluminum, steel or plastic?


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

BTW, can we see what it looks like without the case?


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

andreww said:


> That looks sweet Jason, where did you get the bumper? is it aluminum, steel or plastic?


The case is from Element Case. It's from their Extreme Metals line. It's called the Vapor Nickel. It's aluminum anodized with nickel. I was on the waiting list for three month to get one. crazy



andreww said:


> BTW, can we see what it looks like without the case?


Sure. I'll do it tonight.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Whoot! Just arrived in the mail, will have to wait until later to put it on. Yay! Also included a "free gift for waiting", screen protector, which I needed anyways. If the install goes cleanly big thumbs up to cnn.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm... Not bad for under $20. Little darker than I thought. Really isn't in the same ballpark of metal. Striped cool metallic vs brushed steel. But I like it. Only prob is my case doesn't work anymore and I noticed death grip issues almost the moment I took the case off. Piece of invisible tape did the trick to stop it through.

Overall, me likey...


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

JayEyes said:


> The case is from Element Case. It's from their Extreme Metals line. It's called the Vapor Nickel. It's aluminum anodized with nickel. I was on the waiting list for three month to get one. crazy


Surely that case plays havoc with the Antenna, no? In my experience Anodized aluminum (like the old PBs) love cutting into Wireless signals.

BTW, it looks super-great. I'd just be worried about reception.


----------



## Alex Taylor (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks really cool and stylish, much better than those silicon cases If you have an iPhone 4G, you should wear it elegantly. Love it, love it, love it


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

> Surely that case plays havoc with the Antenna, no?


Apparently it doesn't.


----------



## torpedo20 (Oct 22, 2010)

cap10subtext said:


> Whoot! Just arrived in the mail, will have to wait until later to put it on. Yay! Also included a "free gift for waiting", screen protector, which I needed anyways. If the install goes cleanly big thumbs up to cnn.


Got mine today. The screen protector was included as well.
The install took 2 mins 
For those who fear about "antenna performance" - fear not! There is NO degradation in antenna reception since it's on the outside as Stevie-o pointed out.

Now, be aware of this:

if you're a photographer like yours truly,
keep in mind that the new cover introduces some slight vignetting in your phone's camera shots but nothing that can't be corrected:
I run all my pics through Adobe Lightroom on my mac anyway, you could use some in-phone apps to correct that (Photoshop?).

P.S. It's a keeper in my books


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Surely that case plays havoc with the Antenna, no? In my experience Anodized aluminum (like the old PBs) love cutting into Wireless signals.
> 
> BTW, it looks super-great. I'd just be worried about reception.


I had the same thoughts. I can't see how this would not affect antenna operation in some way. I would love to see some RF testing on this.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

chimo said:


> I had the same thoughts. I can't see how this would not affect antenna operation in some way. I would love to see some RF testing on this.


I personally have had no issues with reception since installing the case. I can't say for sure others haven't. I've never searched to see as I've been unaffected. 

J


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine came, and I'm very pleased with the look/fit/feel.

I'm going to try going bumper-less and see I still have issues, since the back is grippier and you can hold it differently now.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

*Reception Issues*

Anyone see a drop in signal strength? Not long after installing the new back (next day at the office) I was having complete loss of network connection.

I took the vapor case off....no real improvement. Today I removed the metal back and I'm back up to my normal reception levels.

Oh well. Good thing it was only $18 shipped.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

just an update to my metal back plate. It broke! one of the plastic tabs broke and the screw came out so that left only one screw holding the back in place and it quickly stripped the threads. I have no idea how it snapped the tab but it only lasted a month or so before breaking. Apparently there are models now with metal tabs so I may look at buying one of those instead as I did like the look.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

I was having reception issues because I was using it without a case. I hadn't looked too closely at the Apple bumpers in a while, they are better quality and material than I thought. I liked the white one, so now I've got the metal backing with a white bumper and I like my iPhone 4 more than ever. Regarding the quality of the metal backing the painted decals on the metal backing has been scratching off. I'm more interested in keeping it on because it preserves the original glass backing better but I'm not to the point where I'd really recommend this particular backing. Frankly to many people I'm not really recommending the iPhone 4, I tell them they might as well wait for the next model. I'm happy with mine but worry that other people might not be totally satisfied for the cost to upgrade.


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

Have these changed???? The pics on the website do not show the apple logo and all the iPhone 4 stuff. Just wondering if they have been told to remove the logos etc. I would order one but I want to see if it has changed or not. 

bgps


----------



## MBPlover (Oct 22, 2006)

bgps said:


> Have these changed???? The pics on the website do not show the apple logo and all the iPhone 4 stuff. Just wondering if they have been told to remove the logos etc. I would order one but I want to see if it has changed or not.
> 
> bgps


I am on wondering the same thing here. I looked at CNN.cn and all of the advertisements for the backplate say 'unbranded'.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

bgps said:


> Have these changed???? The pics on the website do not show the apple logo and all the iPhone 4 stuff. Just wondering if they have been told to remove the logos etc. I would order one but I want to see if it has changed or not.
> 
> bgps


It's possible, but if I was ordering again I'd order unbranded. The branding is just printed on, and it does come off.


----------

